# Just because I was curious...



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

To be honest with everyone, I have no idea what Fibromyalgia is. However, since joining this site, I've noticed quite a few people have it and IBS. So, I took a step into this section and had a look at this website: http://www.fmnetnews.com/basics-criteria.phpI copied the list of symptoms, and here's what I have to say about them:* * fatigue*Well, I could call myself lazy.. but I'm ALWAYS tired! And I'm definately not a morning person! On weekdays I'll be in bed no later than 10:30 pm... usually asleep no later then 11:30pm. My alarm is set for 7 am.. but I hit snooze a couple of times (I don't even realize I do it anymore, it's such an automatic reaction), get up around 7:20 and sometimes still have trouble keeping my eyes open throughout the morning. I'm always tired, and sometimes weak, and after work it's just the best idea (in my mind) to go straight to bed and sleep for 16 hours. * * irritable bowel (e.g., diarrhea, constipation, etc.)*Well... no question there. I have IBS-D, and pretty severe too. ** sleep disorder (or sleep that is unrefreshing)*Hmm.. could go either way. But for the most part, I just feel like I can never get enough rest. * * chronic headaches (tension-type or migraines)*I honestly can't answer this... I had a migraine problem when I was a teen and ever since then, I do get headaches every so often; but I'm so immune to the pain that I never bother to take anything for it. * * jaw pain (including TMJ dysfunction)*I'm not sure but for some reason I am reminded of a jaw problem I have had... It's been under control since I went under the knife to have my wisdoms out (yes, they had me in Day Surgery at the hospital for that.. not the norm). But as I was saying.. I've always noticed that my jaw tends to dislocate and sometimes lock on me. It's very easy for me to "pop it in and out" and I remember that on some rough nights, I'd wake up and my jaw would be locked on the side of my face that I was sleeping on. Very annoying.. but it was overlooked - the same Dr. who took my wisdoms out told me I needed to "exercise" my jaw and try to (somehow..) build up the muscle in my face to support my jaw. ** cognitive or memory impairment*Hmmmm... can't say much about that.. * * post-exertional malaise and muscle pain*I am prone to pulling the muscles in my back very very easily (by just bending the wrong way.. I don't even have to be exercising without stretching to do it), but I always thought that was because I have a bad back. Other than that, I can't think of anything. * * morning stiffness (waking up stiff and achy)*I do most times... but I find that to be normal. * * menstrual cramping*I have been on the pill since I was 15.. and honestly went on it because I heard a rumor in high school that it lightens your period. It worked like a charm for the first few years! But for last couple of years, each monthly visit is unpredictable. Not when it comes.. but how it comes. Sometimes it's ok and controlled, but sometimes I get cramps so bad I can't walk. I can feel it right in the joints in my hips. And lately, with my IBS acting up more frequently, some of the regular abdominal cramping sometimes feels like an IBS flare up.. which is just frustrating, if you know what it's like. * * numbness and tingling sensations*Not too much I can say to that...* * dizziness or lightheadedness*I'm definately like that right now... I just stopped taking my Wellbutrin after only a week because it turned me into an Insomniac! * * skin and chemical sensitivities*I have eczema, and major allergies... nothing I can think of other than that.I just wanted to go through this to see if there is any reason to believe I should talk to a doctor about it. Like I said, I haven't looked into it before this post.. so opinions are welcome!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Interesting list. Mine was cardiovascular disease, D, GERD, brain fog, chronic sleepiness in the afternoon--the kind where you fall asleep behind the wheel or right at your desk--sleep disorder (apnea), arthritic joint pains, smoker's impotence, and eczema--a chemical sensitivity to chlorine, formaldehyde, and other home and workplace items. I hardly think that Fibro can cause all of this, especially the apnea, but I do thing there are a series of symptoms that get "shared" amongst FM/CFS/IBS people and I believe circulation can play a great role in that. I have been able to supplement my way out of most of these conditions. Addressing my cardio issues alone eliminated the D, GERD, and fogginess, along with the impotence. Mark


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Ashers86, and welcome to the forum!The list of related symptoms/illnesses is a list of things that _can go along with Fibro_. But they are not symptoms *OF* Fibro, if that makes sense. The diagnostic symptoms of Fibro are widespread pain in all 4 quadrants of the body over a period of time, and 11 out of 18 mapped tender points on the body.So, if you have many of the symptoms on list of things that _can go along with Fibromyalgia_, you may have those illnesses or idiopathic symptoms. But, if you have the diagnostic _symptoms of _Fibromyalgia, you may have Fibromyalgia.So, what does that mean for you? Well, I'd say pursue treatment of your symptoms. The first symptom that would be good to work on is the sleep issues. I read a study several years ago in which a group of patients was deprived of adequate rest for several weeks. All members of that group developed Fibromyalgia-like symptoms, simply from lack of sleep. Upon restoring their normal sleep cycle, their Fibro-like symptoms went away. So, lack of sleep/rest in itself can make you very, very ill.You may very well have Fibromyalgia, but since you didn't mention chronic, wide-spread pain all over your body, it doesn't strike me that you have it. At the same time, if a patient has chronic pain in 1 or 2 areas of their body, and don't have 11 of the tender points, they may be suffering from an illness such as Myofascial Pain Syndrome.I hope this helps a little. I would just suggest that you talk to your physician about your symptoms, and get to work on trying to control them one at a time. That's honestly the treatment that is best for Fibromyalgia too, as there isn't a specific treatment as of yet to cure Fibro.


----------

